# Good times for a ten mile ride



## Rach (22 Jul 2011)

Please can anyone tell me your times for a 10 mile bike ride the route I go has 4 moderate hills and the rest is flat along the by pass. I go out by my self so not sure what a good time is. I am doing it in 43 mins at the min.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2011)

43 mins isn't bad that's 14 mph

30 minutes would be a good target if your fairly quick. 20 mph average

17mph would give you 35 minutes

Time trials (racing) good TT'ers will do 10 miles in 22/23 minutes ! (Or faster).


----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2011)

The best I've ever managed is about 34 mins on an undulating (but not seriously steep) route.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (22 Jul 2011)

Sounds about right but depends on how long you have been cycling and what type og bike you ride. I do a 10 miler with my step daughter a couple of decent climbs but a couple of decent decents and we can do it in 36 mins or up to 42 mins. With time and practice you will get quicker but dont dwell on timed and speed just enjoy your ride fun fun fun is what you want because it dont matter how good or how fast you are if you are not enjoying you wont keep doing it. Saying that I do like to time some of my rides to see how I am improving.


----------



## Rach (22 Jul 2011)

Thank you for the reply I will keep trying to get my time down I would like to join a club as I want some company. The slight problem being the local club average 17 -18 think I will die at that pace So working on getting my times down. I managed 30 mile in 2hr 50 mins but went with two other people. I am looking to increase the ride as the furthest I have been is 40 mile


----------



## Rach (22 Jul 2011)

Entry level claud butler road bike I have at the min been cycling since feb this year


----------



## straas (22 Jul 2011)

14-16mph by yourself is around 17-18 with a group, maybe more depending on conditions. I was a bit worried before going out with a club but it is a LOT easier. I can go out and do 60 miles with a group and feel good afterwards, but yesterday I did a solo 45 miles and was almost a broken man at the end of it.

My best 10 miler is 29 mins, it wouldn't worry any TTers but I'm happy enough with it.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2011)

I don't think my current club says but my last used 15mph as a bench mark, if you can manage that on your own you'll easily go 2-3mph faster in a group. 
I've never actually done a 10 mile TT myself but looking at results there seem to be the odd superhuman doing it in around 23mins  but the majority fall in the bracket of 26-30 minutes and a few are just over that.


----------



## Wankelschrauben (22 Jul 2011)

Go out with the club and try it, who cares if you can't keep up on your first time?

Riding in numbers is a lot easier to ride faster, not only will it affect your mentality to keep on pedalling but also wind resistance, cycling technique and ensure you have dominance on the road.


----------



## fimm (22 Jul 2011)

My triathlon club runs an informal 10 mile TT which is a 4-lap afair with a hill in the lap. I first did it on a cheap hard-tail MTB with slicks in 35 minutes. On Tuesday I set a new PB of 28:58 on a time trial bike. After doing that I'm good for nothing but gasping for breath for several minutes... I believe the woman's record (I'm female) for the course is 26:xx. 

Hope that helps. I've never ridden with a cycling club (I'm a triathlete, see?)


----------



## kedab (22 Jul 2011)

having only been regularly cycling as an adult for the past 3 months or so, i'd say it def' depends on your experience and general fitness.

3 months ago i reckon 10 miles of undulating road (which is what my commute generally is if i doubled it) would have taken me close to an hour - i could do i the same now in 35 minutes if i gave it some welly all the way - and this an ex-smoker and ex-drinker talking


----------



## User16625 (22 Jul 2011)

I drink alcohol and eat fast foods regularly and a comfortable speed for me is about 18 mph on flat surface and decent conditions. Dont know if thats bad for a 24 year old that cycles often. What should I be able to do without really pushing myself?


----------



## Rach (22 Jul 2011)

Thank you for all your nice replys. I think I am going to practice for a few more weeks then give it ago with a club if they are two fast I will have to drop out and peddle back lol. Then go practice a bit more. I am going out Tom morning before I start work i only have time to do a short ride so i have decided to give it ago and beat my time I find it quite fun to be fair then on Sunday I have more time so can go a bit further. I just find it hard to gage if I am doing well or not as I go by myself as everyone I know would rather drive than go by bike lol. Thanks rachx


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jul 2011)

The Sperminator said:


> I drink alcohol and eat fast foods regularly and a comfortable speed for me is about 18 mph on flat surface and decent conditions. Dont know if thats bad for a 24 year old that cycles often. What should I be able to do without really pushing myself?



Is that cruising speed or the avg speed, as per your computer?


----------



## Rach (22 Jul 2011)

I check watch and the app on my phone I use that not got a computer yet not found the time to go shopping yet


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jul 2011)

Best time for a 10 mile route is my normal commute, with panniers etc 454 feet of ascent is 32 minutes.

My club has 2 groups, the chain gang which averages 20 mph ( meaning more like 24 mph on the flat ) and the steady group which averages 17 mph ( so 19 or so on the flat )

I go for the steady group as it is enough for me after a weeks commuting and i go out for a social ride rather than hammering it .


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Jul 2011)

Terrain and weather plays a massive part, so don't get too hung up on your times/speed. Enjoy riding and push yourself and you will get fit and ride faster the more miles you do.


----------



## Orange (22 Jul 2011)

I'm new to anything other than pootling around town but have done three 15 mile loops in the last week (several hills but descents too - plus one traffic lights and a busy dual carriageway to cross) and it's taken me 71, 66 and 68 minutes.

That's only 12-13 mph, so the OP's times seem good to me.


----------



## endoman (22 Jul 2011)

Been twice to club " spiralling" it's a ten mile route, 450 feet ish of climb, Fastest time so far for quicker second lap is just over 31 minutes. I can chat at that most of the way. I'm hoping with a bit of effort to dip under 30. There is a faster group but at the moment they are beyond me!


----------



## fenfirsttimer (22 Jul 2011)

Compared to me you are doing brilliantly  

I did 11 miles tonight in 65 mins...... And I don't have hills!

My excuses  :-

Am over 50 and haven't cycled for 25 years.
It is on a MTB ( waiting for faster tyres)
Stopped for a old labrador wobblying (the dog not me!) down middle of lane and I didn't want to hit him
Stopped to let ducks cross the road.
Stopped to avoid getting hit by two VERY large tractor type things.
Lots of head wind for the first time

However I am only cycling for fun and fitness but enjoy challenging myself so that is a target I will try and beat over the next few weeks.
The bit I was particularly proud of is I did get up to 16 mph for a short time - when I first went out it was way slower - may be it was just the back wind helping me?


----------



## lavoisier (22 Jul 2011)

Hi Rach. 

Been cycling for all of 2 weeks and can only manage 50 mins for 10 miles. I'm sure it'll come down as I get fitter and shed some weight, although I can't drop anything of my age . Well done Fenfirsttimer. Someone after my own heart.

Paul


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2011)

There are guys that have done sub 18 minute 10's and a lot of 10's are won each week with sub 20 minutes. Personally I feel sub 30 minutes should make you feel pleased with yourself, but cycling is not just about being fast, it is about enjoying the moment and the benefit it brings.

My best 23 minutes 21 seconds for a 10.


----------



## ayceejay (23 Jul 2011)

The VTTA My link has a table of standard times for veterans, at 71 it is 32.30 for a ten.


----------



## Glow worm (23 Jul 2011)

fenfirsttimer said:


> I did 11 miles tonight in 65 mins...... And I don't have hills!



No hills here either to speak of, but the wind plays a big factor in journey times for me. My commute's 10 miles and I've done it in 37 minutes once with laden panniers (lap top, work files, clobber, tools etc). My average I think is 46 minutes and it has been nearly an hour with a strong headwind. 

Luckily, there's a weather vane on the farm across the field from our house - I can see it from the bedroom, If he's pointing to the SW I need to get a move on, if he's pointing the other way, I get a bit more of a lie in!


----------



## fenfirsttimer (23 Jul 2011)

This morning I went for a short (4 mile) trip to the Post office etc and overnight they had resurfaced some of the lane with a top dressing of chippings - I found that really hard going (6- 7 mph) but once on the smooth main road I was sailing along at 10mph so I have just found out first hand what an amazing difference the road surface can make!


----------



## cloggsy (23 Jul 2011)

fenfirsttimer said:


> overnight they had resurfaced some of the lane with a top dressing of chippings - I found that really hard going (6- 7 mph) but once on the smooth main road I was sailing along at 10mph so I have just found out first hand what an amazing difference the road surface can make!



This method of re-surfacing is awful isn't it? Why do councils persist in using this method? They don't even sore the surface out underneath first, it just hides a multitude of sins and makes some roads unridable


----------



## Furkz (23 Jul 2011)

i done 11 miles in 50mins with one steep hill and a few small short hills, way back i did it in 44mins. that was my 1st time i did 10 miles too or 20 miles in one day


----------



## endoman (23 Jul 2011)

ayceejay said:


> The VTTA My link has a table of standard times for veterans, at 71 it is 32.30 for a ten.



That's a very handy table! Just need to add 30 years to my age and I'm ok!


----------



## JonnyBlade (23 Jul 2011)

fimm said:


> My triathlon club runs an informal 10 mile TT which is a 4-lap afair with a hill in the lap. I first did it on a cheap hard-tail MTB with slicks in 35 minutes. On Tuesday I set a new PB of 28:58 on a time trial bike. After doing that I'm good for nothing but gasping for breath for several minutes... I believe the woman's record (I'm female) for the course is 26:xx.
> 
> Hope that helps. I've never ridden with a cycling club (I'm a triathlete, see?)



26 minutes for a 10 miler is bloody red hot for anyone IMO. I wish I was that quick


----------



## preacher (2 May 2019)

Hi all I just timed and completed a 10 mile bike ride I am 67 and it took me 1 hour and 10 min
looking forward to doing better. This weekend will do another 10 mile ride, swim a mile and walk 3 miles. hope to finish dont care about time


----------



## cabbieman (11 May 2019)

My best is 35'19" with an elevation of 535 feet. It's mainly all one hill and it really saps me but it's my go to 10 miler so I use it as a yardstick for my fitness. Can't do anything about my age at 59 but my weight of 16 stone for my height of 5'8" isn't helping me on the climb lol. Been riding a couple of years now and started out with 45 minutes but I think I've plateaued now. I'm trying to get under 35 minutes. It's nice to have a goal.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2019)

Holy thread resurrection. It has taken 8 years to cover 10 miles.


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Holy thread resurrection. It has taken 8 years to cover 10 miles.



That's me these days - 8 years for 10 miles..

Once used to do TT's on lumpy courses in 23 minutes. Just ride MTB now, so 10 miles in an hour is going a fair lick


----------



## HLaB (25 May 2019)

HLaB said:


> I don't think my current club says but my last used 15mph as a bench mark, if you can manage that on your own you'll easily go 2-3mph faster in a group.
> I've never actually done a 10 mile TT myself but looking at results there seem to be the odd superhuman doing it in around 23mins  but the majority fall in the bracket of 26-30 minutes and a few are just over that.


How times have changed, I've got rather addicted to TT's since the OP. My times aren't the best though and I prefer the more challenging and quieter sporting courses. My last club TT on Thursday night was only 26.12, my pb on that course was 24.46 a couple of years ago and my overall best on a flatter course (Bungay) was 23.53.


----------



## newts (1 Jun 2019)

I rode with a mate this morning on a nice 10 miler on the old A30 out of Exeter up to Cheriton Bishop. 
A slight tailwind provided assistance for the 800ft of climbing. Met an older guy (older than us) at the cafe stop who was out for his morning bimble, 60+miles. Great to chat to a longtime cyclist about memories of his racing days & his long distance expectations with forthcoming retirement. He was riding a very nice looking Pashley CX, accesorised very tastefully too. 
Cycling is a very sociable pastime


----------



## buzzy-beans (1 Jun 2019)

Rach said:


> Thank you for the reply I will keep trying to get my time down I would like to join a club as I want some company. The slight problem being the local club average 17 -18 think I will die at that pace So working on getting my times down. I managed 30 mile in 2hr 50 mins but went with two other people. I am looking to increase the ride as the furthest I have been is 40 mile



You will be amazed how much faster you will ride when out with a group, I think that from you first post of approx 14mph that 17/18 will prove to be an absolute doddle.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

Who give's a hoot just enjoy it


----------



## buzzy-beans (1 Jun 2019)

When I was 20 (ish) I used to be able to a 10 mile TT in approx. 22 mins., then when I came back to cycling when I was 38 I had a significant bet against me that I couldn't do the London Brighton in under 2 hrs. 30 mins., I trained hard for a few weeks and was elated when I did it in 2 hrs. 14 mins.
In 2017 at the age of 68, before I started to have significant lung and heart problems I could do a 10 miler in approx. 29 mins and now all I can bloody well do is polish my beloved bike!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2019)

Does the time include the cafe stop?


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2019)

I had a significant birthday a couple of weeks ago and decided the best way to celebrate was a bike ride from Glasgow to our daughters place in Edinburgh. 

The weather was kind, the canal towpaths were a lot better than I'd feared and we had a great day's adventure. 

We'd been cycling for a while when my wife looked down at her Garmin and shouted "we've just done a Marathon"

I glanced down at my bike computer, saw the elapsed time and thought " I used to run Marathons faster than that" 

That didn't matter, the time was irrelevant, it was the enjoyment of cycling with my wife at a leisurely pace in peaceful surroundings that made the day so memorable.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Who give's a hoot just enjoy it


Also if you do join a club & on your first outing they leave you behind go find another club, no-one should ever be left behind.


----------



## Sharky (3 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Also if you do join a club & on your first outing they leave you behind go find another club, no-one should ever be left behind.


Not on my first run. On the first time out, they did a special introductory ride for me and looked after me well. But on the first couple of real club runs, I only lasted 5 miles or so before I "lost" the back wheel of the rider in front of me. But it was a good learning curve and quickly on subsequent runs, learned to stay in the bunch and made it through my first winter with them. They were tough on Merseyside in those days.

This was followed with my first summer season of TT's and when the next winter came along, I was the one having to wait for others.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2019)

Sharky said:


> But on the first couple of real club runs, I only lasted 5 miles or so before I "lost" the back wheel of the rider in front of me'


Different strokes for different folks, but if a club had "lost" me I wouldn't have gone back.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (18 Jun 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> You will be amazed how much faster you will ride when out with a group, I think that from you first post of approx 14mph that 17/18 will prove to be an absolute doddle.



Especially as the first post was 8 years ago!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> You will be amazed how much faster you will ride when out with a group, I think that from you first post of approx 14mph that 17/18 will prove to be an absolute doddle.


It was 17/18 average. That means the group would be riding at 20+ for long periods.


----------



## CXRAndy (20 Jun 2019)

solo rides 17mph, club rides 19mph and closed road blasts 21mph. pack riding will significantly increase pace. If the pack behave and not try destroy each other.


----------

